
Measuring Success - zaidf
http://earlystagevc.typepad.com/earlystagevc/2007/02/measuring_succe.html
======
pixcavator
Measuring success, in what units?! The revenue in dollars or millions?

~~~
zaidf
That's upto you to decide. Takeaway from this post is to define your units and
be dead honest with yourself and your investors about where you stand and
where you are headed.

-Zaid

